# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Is Incest Legal Now?

## Unregistered

I think polygamy is legal now, after the gay rights decision. As Justice Roberts pointed out, there is more precedent for polygamy than for gay marriage, so polygamy is legal now.

What about incest? During the arguments in the gay marriage case, they concluded that marriage is not about reproduction. So what could possibly be a reason for incest to be illegal? Can't you love who you want?

Since the court rejected the argument that marriage isn't about reproduction, logically, incest is now legal.

----------


## acptulsa

Hm.

Well, polygamy isn't legal.  These tyrants are happy to say, we had a whim and this is legal now, and mandatory too, but this other, similar thing isn't.  And no, there's no principle behind that except we want you to do this and don't want you to do that.  And no motivation behind it but _x_ number of voters want to shove this down other people's throats but not that.

That said, maybe another SCOTUS case could use this precedent to make marrying your sibling legal.  But incest is actually a sexual act, not a type of marriage.  So don't expect the honeymoon to be legal.

----------


## Danke

Never had a sister, but I used to hear from my southerner friends when I was in the military that incest is best.

----------


## acptulsa

> Never had a sister, but I used to hear from my southerner friends when I was in the military that incest is best.


And I thought it too obnoxious to single out the great state of Arkansas for a cute comment.  You just dive right in and jab everyone south of the Mason-Dixon.

----------


## wizardwatson

I suppose it depends on whether SCOTUS will let incestuous individuals "have the right to assert their identity" to use Justice Kennedy's Orwellian terminology, and anoint them with the protective oil of the 14th amendment.  Friday homosexuals got anointed and they changed the definition of marriage to dignify them.  Someday, perhaps, polygamists and pedophiles and incestuous individuals will get that same protection.  

Now that SCOTUS taken liberties with defining the marriage bed, I suppose the future is wide open.

----------


## Danke

> And I thought it too obnoxious to single out the great state of Arkansas for a cute comment.  You just dive right in and jab everyone south of the Mason-Dixon.


I didn't figure you guys down there would take that as a "jab."  But come to think about it, I only heard that from those east of the Mississippi, like people in Georgia, etc.   I learned in one of our weather classes from a guy from Alabama, that "relative humidity" has a different meaning where he is from.

----------


## oyarde

[QUOTE=Unregistered;5908321]I think polygamy is legal now, after the gay rights decision. As Justice Roberts pointed out, there is more precedent for polygamy than for gay marriage, so polygamy is legal now.

What about incest? During the arguments in the gay marriage case, they concluded that marriage is not about reproduction. So what could possibly be a reason for incest to be illegal? Can't you love who you want?
I doubt the Scrotum really cares who you screw or marry , man , beast or child . If you get it up to them you should be free & clear as long as you pd your Obummercare fines .

----------


## Origanalist

Boston proud.

----------


## Origanalist

http://www.yellowpages.com/nationwid...?lid=472177058

----------


## fr33

Why would I care if someone else did that? Some of you people are way to concerned about what others do. It's almost like you are an authoritarian.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I think polygamy is legal now, after the gay rights decision. As Justice Roberts pointed out, there is more precedent for polygamy than for gay marriage, so polygamy is legal now.
> 
> What about incest? During the arguments in the gay marriage case, they concluded that marriage is not about reproduction. So what could possibly be a reason for incest to be illegal? Can't you love who you want?
> *
> Since the court rejected the argument that marriage isn't about reproduction, logically, incest is now legal*.


Good news for danke and the like.

----------


## alucard13mm

Can I marry my anime waifu and will it be recognized federally and by the state?

----------


## dannno



----------


## osan

I could care less of any of it.  Want to get married?  Get married.

Want to screw you sister and she doesn't object.  Have at it.

Proper human freedom is what I care about and its results are not always pretty to a given set of eyes.  Tough rocks.

We are either free, or we are something else.

Make your choice and then stop complaining about the result.  You made it.  STFU and live with it.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Was it legal yesterday?

----------


## samforpaul

> I think polygamy is legal now, after the gay rights decision. As Justice Roberts pointed out, there is more precedent for polygamy than for gay marriage, so polygamy is legal now.
> 
> What about incest? During the arguments in the gay marriage case, they concluded that marriage is not about reproduction. So what could possibly be a reason for incest to be illegal? Can't you love who you want?
> 
> Since the court rejected the argument that marriage isn't about reproduction, logically, incest is now legal.




Careful there.  You might be branded incestophobic with a comment like that.

----------


## Suzanimal



----------


## JK/SEA

> Why would I care if someone else did that? Some of you people are way to concerned about what others do. It's almost like you are an authoritarian.


in the early days of this forum, most posters in here were neutral, or were fine with gay people, with a 'few' exceptions of course, but now this place is filled with less tolerant attitudes.

----------


## Terry1

> in the early days of this forum, most posters in here were neutral, or were fine with gay people, with a 'few' exceptions of course, but now this place is filled with less tolerant attitudes.


I think it's RWRE (right wing religious extremists) establishment pubs that have recently come aboard the Ron Paul ship still evolving from their lower status and they haven't quite caught up to their full potential as believers in liberty for all thing.  We really need some serious deprogramming therapy in here when we see one sneak under the fence.  I don't know who the best person or persons are for that job, but maybe we should sick some our more astute anarchists on them at first then dial it down to the true rational liberty folk.  I know it's a bit extreme, but hey--whatever works.

----------

